# Hets help please



## lilcindi (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey! i am having a bit of trouble with the het stuff.

For example, if i breed a 100% het albino to another 100% het albino, 1 out of 4 SHOULD be a visual and the others will be 66% poss het. Is this right so far?

But if i breed a 100% het albino to a visual albino i SHOULD get 2 visuals and the others will be 50% poss het. Is this right?

So now for the 66% poss hets. 2 out of 3 will be 100% but you will not know which ones. Is this right?

And the 50% poss hets, 2 out of 4 will be 100% het, but again, you will not know which ones.

If i breed a 66% poss het to a 100% het, what will i get?


I don't think much of this is right so any more help will be appreciated :2thumb:


Thank you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lilcindi said:


> Hey! i am having a bit of trouble with the het stuff.
> 
> For example, if i breed a 100% het albino to another 100% het albino, 1 out of 4 SHOULD be a visual and the others will be 66% poss het. Is this right so far?
> yes
> ...


 
answers in blue, its a bit early in the morning for maths questions tho!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

With poss hets, they are either het or not. So when looking at 50% poss hets, there is a 50% chance they are het, and 50% chance they are not. Only test breeding will find out.


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

I think the offspring of a 66% poss het x 100% het would all be 66% poss het. I'm not sure if it changes the % if one of the offspring is a visual.

Perhaps somebody with better knowledge of hets can help you more


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i got it to 84% het 
probly wrong tho
:blush:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Surely if you breed a 

66% poss het albino

to a

100% het albino



and it turns out the 66% poss is het for albino then you would treat the offspring as a 100% het for albino x 100% het for albino pairing.

Although the only way to tell if the 66% poss het albino is het or not would be to breed it, maybe several times? .. As youre not guaranteed to get Albinos in a clutch.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if you breed a 66% ph albino to a 100% het albino there is two possible outcomes.

1. You get some albino babies - this means your 66% poss het is now a proven 100% het
2. You get no albinos at all - this means your 66% poss het isn't het (or you got unlucky - try again next year)

all these percentages are the chances of an animal being het or not being het. There is no middle ground, no half het, no two thirds het - an animal either is or isn't.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

eeji said:


> if you breed a 66% ph albino to a 100% het albino there is two possible outcomes.
> 
> 1. You get some albino babies - this means your 66% poss het is now a proven 100% het
> 2. You get no albinos at all - this means your 66% poss het isn't het (or you got unlucky - try again next year)
> ...


 
Isnt that what I just said :whistling2:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

But if i breed a 100% het albino to a visual albino i SHOULD get 2 visuals and the others will be 50% poss het. Is this right?

no if u put a visual with a 100% het u will get visuals and all the others will be 100% het


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

lee anderson said:


> But if i breed a 100% het albino to a visual albino i SHOULD get 2 visuals and the others will be 50% poss het. Is this right?
> 
> no if u put a visual with a 100% het u will get visuals and all the others will be 100% het


not quite!

All the percentages are 'chances per egg'.

Therefore for a 100% het x visual mating:

EACH offspring has a 50% chance of getting two copies of the mutation (and being visual) and a 50% chance of getting one copy (and being 100% het).

There is no gaurantee on the odds and if you get four eggs you COULD get all visual or all normal looking animals that are het....just like tossing a coin four times...you could get 4 heads or four tails or anything inbetween.

If one of the parents are visual then all offspring will be AT LEAST 'het'. Therefore, any offsrping that are NOT visual will HAVE TO BE het.


To confirm

in a breeding of a 100% het to a visual then all non-visual offspring will be 100% het!


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

if u breed from a visual albino the off spring will be 100% het regardless of what you mate the visual wiv regarding its hets. if the offspring isn't visual obviously


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

i took a line out of the original thread and put my bit underneath and that's what i said my bits the bottom line


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

lee anderson said:


> that's what i said. My bit's the bottom line


 
Just spotted that. Probably better if you leave the [QUOTE ] bits either side and delete the text within (like I've done above) then it is clear who said what!:2thumb:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

sorry yer your right but not shore how to do that as i just click reply and put my bit in


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

lee anderson said:


> sorry yer your right but not shore how to do that as i just click reply and put my bit in


If you click the 'QUOTE' button at the bottom of the post you want to quote you will get the same box that you get when you hit 'reply' but with that message quoted in the box.

If you want to quote more than one message, just click on the little quote marks ( " ) . They will turn red. You can do this in the corner of each post you want to quote. Now when you hit 'reply' each post will be in the box, ready quoted for you to add your comment!

:2thumb:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

bothrops said:


> If you click the 'QUOTE' button at the bottom of the post you want to quote you will get the same box that you get when you hit 'reply' but with that message quoted in the box.
> 
> If you want to quote more than one message, just click on the little quote marks ( " ) . They will turn red. You can do this in the corner of each post you want to quote. Now when you hit 'reply' each post will be in the box, ready quoted for you to add your comment!
> 
> :2thumb:


 thanks for that :2thumb:


----------

